
Declining Employee Loyalty: A Casualty of the New Workplace - bootload
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article/declining-employee-loyalty-a-casualty-of-the-new-workplace/
======
duren
> Financial incentives — including stock options, restricted stock and
> pensions — are other ways that companies have tried to tie employees to
> their firms.

I've found vesting periods to be prohibitive enough that I don't even consider
these things when negotiating employment.

Also, I'd add that job-hopping (what I'd define as working somewhere less than
12-24 months) seems to have been de-stigmatized – at least in larger tech
hubs.

~~~
codeonfire
Exactly. my current employer has a five year vesting schedule. Who cares about
five years? I demanded more base. If you are at a company longer than one year
you are in serious trouble. Sorry, but corporations and the scuzzy managers
brought this upon themselves.

